# Old boat, new deck (lotsa pics) FINISHED!!!



## joe bag o donuts (Aug 3, 2007)

First post!

Well here's some pictures of the progress we're making on our 14' Sea Nymph. That's the real name on the side not something we named it. 

Anyway, every piece of wood that was in before had rot in it somewhere. Some pieces were so rotted they had to be swept out rather than ripped out. All the new wood was treated with preservative. Plus the deck is completely removeable so if it is rained on or whatever it can be dried completely before being put back in.

Feel free to ask questions on how we did certain areas and I'll try to asnwer them. It was a fairly simple job, but it took alot of 'eyeballing' to get everything to fit the way we wanted to. The frot deck was by far the hardest part, but after alot of agony it now fits as snug as a bug in a rug. 

Now onto the pictures. Sorry for the quality. The finished pictures will be much better. I'll post those as soon as the carpet is done.

Enjoy the pictures of the old Chrysler outboard. You don't see many of those around. For good reason too. This one doesn't run and never will. We're currently looking for another outboard.

First step, see what we have to work with. Answer: Rot, everywhere.














Here's a shot showing it stripped to the metal.





Front deck was done first. A seat will be mounted soon as well.









Here's a mock-up of the layout we decided to go with. We shortened the hatches to make them lighter and widened the sides so it's harder to crush a pole.  A seat will be back here also.










Stay tuned for updates!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 4, 2007)

> Well here's some pictures of the progress we're making on our 14' Sea Nymph. That's the real name on the side not something we named it. Very Happy




If you look by the rope you will see the same thing, Sea Nymph so we believe ya :wink: 







I am very caurios to see the final product and keep them pictures coming on your progress.

Also welcome to TinBoats and great first post =D> =D> 




fishnfever


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you for joining! =D> 

The modification to your boat is coming out awesome, I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Aug 4, 2007)

fishnfever said:


> If you look by the rope you will see the same thing, Sea Nymph so we believe ya :wink:
> 
> 
> I am very caurios to see the final product and keep them pictures coming on your progress.
> ...



Thanks! And what's neat about the way we're doing it is we can remove the deck and have it setup like yours in a matter of minutes. And it's all very sturdy.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Aug 8, 2007)

UPDATE!!!

Well aside fromthe seats it's pretty much done. Sorry for the dirty carpet, It's still dirty from laying on the garage floor. :  Oh well, enjoy anyways!

The Sea Nymph....





Port side





Hatch with proffessional carpet job...





Cockpit area...





Front view...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 8, 2007)

Great job - I have owned two Sea Nymphs and really like both, good hull designs and they were both dry boats


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2007)

Good job Sir! Love the rod holders! (the ones in front of the steering wheel). and the ones on the side. When is the maiden voyage?


----------



## Nickk (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice!

Did you add the console steering?

Are the hatches water tight(somewhat?).


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Aug 8, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Nice!
> 
> Did you add the console steering?
> 
> Are the hatches water tight(somewhat?).



Nope that was there already. My grandpa might have had it added when he got the motor put on back in 1912. :lol: 

Hatches are as watertight as some plywood with carpet can be. The carpet sits real tight to each other, but if we're out in a monsoon it will probably get some poisture down there.

Hey Jim, we've already taken her out when we just had the front deck and then again before we had the carpet.


----------

